# Bosch pof 500A



## sarasoo (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi
I have list the guide for my router and the spares sites don't seem to sell this item.
Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum sarasoo. Is it the router guide you are looking for or guide bushing or what specifically. Do you have a part number? Perhaps one of the links below can help.

Buy Spare Parts for Bosch Router POF 500 A - 0 603 261 838 - Powertool Spares

Bosch Tool Manuals and Parts Diagrams

Bosch Tools - Genuine and Replacement Parts.

Hope one of those helps, otherwise, more info please. :wub:

You can also always contact Bosch directly at 1-877-Bosch99 (267-2499).

Cheers...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

